# WINDY WEEK OF FISHING at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
May 23, 2019*

*You Asked Us for it. Here it isâ€¦​*





​
Over the course of this past year, many of our customers voiced their desire for us to re-instate the annual offering of our winter fishing special. As a result of listening to what our customers had to say, it is our pleasure to once again present to you the upcoming 2019-20 WINTERTIME FISHING SPECIAL. December 2019 through January 2020 will be a time when you and your friends, family, or co-workers can enjoy all that Bay Flats Lodge has to offer, but at a reduced rate. For further details regarding this yearâ€™s special, go to our website at www.bayflatslodge.com and click on â€œFishing Ratesâ€ at the top of the home page. You can also check our availability for December and January by clicking on â€œCheck Availabilityâ€ on our home page.

*2019-20 WINTER SPECIAL: Dec. 2019 â€" Jan. 2020​*_Boat or Wade Fishing (Includes 3 Meals, 1 Night Lodging, and Fishing Guide)_

The following conditions apply to the 2019-20 Wintertime Special:
â€¢	Live bait and Texas Hotel Tax costs not included.
â€¢	When rescheduling due to bad weather, we will allow you to reschedule your trip any time within the following 12-months.
â€¢	If you reschedule for any reason other than bad weather, you will be required to reschedule your trip for the period of Dec. 2020 thru Jan. 2021.

â€œWINTER SPECIALâ€ Rates:
Full-Day 2 anglers per boat â€" $500/angler
Half-Day 2 anglers per boat â€" $475/angler
Full-Day 3 anglers per boat â€" $375/angler
Half-Day 3 anglers per boat â€" $350/angler
Full-Day 4 anglers per boat â€" $350/angler
Half-Day 4 anglers per boat â€" $325/angler

â€¢	Simms Chest-Wader Rentals + Boots are $35/day
â€¢	Simms Wading Boot Rentals (Boots Only) is $20/day
â€¢	If you plan to wade fish, please bring your own rods & reels. Rod and reel rental is $30 per day (we supply rods & reels when fishing from the boat).
*CHECK AVAILABILITY HERE*​
*Make the Most of Your Bay Flats Lodge Memories​*







*GO TO SmugMug HERE*​
Thereâ€™s nothing weâ€™re more proud of than you, our Bay Flats Lodge customers. Thatâ€™s why weâ€™re putting the photos from your lodge visit out on our new SmugMug online-printing site so you can show them off to the world. These photos, just like your visit, pull people together. Now you can showcase the memories of your visit with friends, family, customers, or co-workers in the way in which you wish for them to be seen. Bring the memories back to life!

*Kenny Chesney Renews Commitment to Ocean Habitat Conservation Program | CCA/BCT​*





​
Country superstar Kenny Chesney continues in his role as honorary board member for the Building Conservation Trust, the national marine habitat program of the Coastal Conservation Association. Chesney has been involved with BCT and its work supporting projects and scientific efforts that revitalize and restore critically important marine habitat since 2014.

â€œKenny Chesney is an ambassador for healthy oceans and he has helped make his legions of fans aware of the role we all have to protect and restore our fragile marine environments,â€ said Pat Murray, president of Coastal Conservation Association. â€œThrough his involvement with BCT, he continues to inspire and engage people from all over the world to be ocean conservationists and stewards. We are grateful for all of the time and energy he brings to the challenges we face in and around our oceans.â€

Since its inception in 2010, BCT has applied millions of dollars to marine habitat projects in cooperation with various partners in both the private and public sectors. From restoring Louisiana marsh to creating valuable reef fish habitat in the South Atlantic to oyster restoration in the Pacific Northwest, BCT is working for healthy oceans on all three US coasts. Chesney and the Trust first partnered for an â€œurban reefâ€ project that placed two artificial reefs in the St Johnâ€™s River in downtown Jacksonville to enhance recreational angling opportunities and heighten awareness of the importance of marine habitat.

If you would like to show your support for conserving, promoting, and enhancing the present and future availability of coastal resources, Bay Flats Lodge will automatically match dollar-for-dollar your donation toward these tremendous CCA-BCT efforts.
*DONATE HERE*​
*Thankful for the Opportunity​*_By: Capt. Todd Jones​_Occasionally, all it takes is something simple to make us pause, reflect, and remember all the things we have to be thankful for. Other than the blustery winds, this past Saturday was one of those days. I fished with Mark, who is an accomplished angler and who fishes quite frequently, as well as with Aldo, who said he has almost never fished other than as a small child. Saturdayâ€™s conditions were far from optimal for the most proven fisherman, let alone a veritable beginner.






​
Aldo listened as I explained the operations of a spinning reel, and the way in which to attach the live shrimp to the hook, the mechanics of casting, and the technique for popping the cork and maintaining tension on the line. During this quick tutorial, Mark had already put four trout in the box. Aldo picked up quickly, however, and was soon catching on his own. The bite slowed, so we made several moves, all the while Aldo was improving. After several hours, we still needed five more trout. Returning to our initial stop, in 25mph winds, I asked the guys if they thought they could keep up on a drift. I knew Mark could, but I hesitated doing so with Aldo, considering the conditions. Aldo stepped up to the challenge. On our second short drift, he picked up his first-ever keeper trout, a 19-incher, which was our ninth. Needing one more, we swung around again. Almost as if it were scripted, Aldo caught our last trout, which turned out being the best one of the day, right at 20 inches.

As we called it a day, I asked Aldo when he last fished, and if this was similar. This is the part that touched home for me. In broken English, Aldo told me the following, â€œI only fished a little as a child, more than thirty years ago. I grew up in Mexico on the Pacific Ocean side, but the fishing was different.â€ I asked him, â€œHow so? Was it much different types of fish you would catch?â€ Aldo said, â€œNo, there was not much money. We didnâ€™t have theseâ€, and pointed to my fishing rods. Aldo went on to say, â€œWe would use the string and a (he made a shape with his hands and a wrapping motion, then he said) a soda bottle.â€ They would use a string and a soda bottle to cast out the line, hook the fish, and reel it in by wrapping the line around the bottle. I stopped to look at my boat and my gear, and tried to imagine the drastic difference between Aldoâ€™s last fishing experience and todayâ€™s. It made me a little ashamed that I too often take things for granted, and it reminded me to be thankful for the opportunity, and for all Iâ€™m blessed with. I think this probably applies to a lot of us on occasion, and Iâ€™m glad to have had today as a reminder of that! Thank you, Aldo!

*What Our Recent Guests Are Sayingâ€¦​*_The lodge staff, and their hospitality, were the finest! - *Linda Z. 5/27/19*

Staff was very friendly, and the accommodations were first-class! Your food was amazing! - *Marlee G. 5/26/19*

From the time we arrived to the time we checked out, the staff was professional and courteous! Capt. Heath Borchert did a great job under some tough conditions - would definitely request him again! Keep up the good work! - *Chris S. 5/24/19*

No matter what the request, the lodge staff always finds a way to accommodate my requests. This time we requested to be served fish, instead of the planned rib-eye, and they were more than accommodating! Capt. Jeremy McClelland has been added to my growing list of guides - I will request to repeat the experience with him! - *Michael S. 5/22/19*_

*Seven-Day Weather Forecast​**Thursday 20 % Precip.*
Sun and clouds mixed. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 82F. Winds ESE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Friday 40 % Precip.*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Partly cloudy skies late. High 84F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Saturday 50 % Precip.*
Becoming windy with scattered thunderstorms, especially in the afternoon. High 84F. Winds SSE at 20 to 30 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Sunday 40 % Precip.*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Partly cloudy skies late. High 86F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Monday 20 % Precip.*
Wind increasing. A few clouds from time to time. High 84F. Winds SSE at 20 to 30 mph.
*Tuesday 40 % Precip.*
Windy...variable clouds with thunderstorms, especially in the morning. High near 85F. Winds S at 20 to 30 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip.*
Partly cloudy. High 86F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis:* Moderate onshore flow will continue Thursday along with a slight chance of showers and thunderstorms. Seas will continue to build Thursday night into Friday as winds increase ahead of the next storm system. A generally moderate onshore flow is expected over the weekend, then strengthening to a moderate to strong level the first part of next week. Advisory conditions are possible by early next week. Additionally, isolated to scattered showers and thunderstorms will be possible over the weekend.
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 78.1 degrees
Seadrift 78.1 degrees
Matagorda Bay 78.1 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play *
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle






​


----------

